# Big Day Scheduled



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2014)

So now it's official... I have my oral surgery on November 10th.. and immediate dentures put in.  I'm not terrified..  I'm apprehensive.. I went through hell with my bottom teeth..   now I am doing the top.  However, I have more confidence in this dentist, and look forward to some pretty teeth.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2014)

Good luck.  Hope it goes well.  Good to have confidence in your dentist.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 28, 2014)

YAY for you!  Well wishes.


----------



## oldman (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know how long it has been since you had your bottoms done, but a pilot friend of mine had his upper and lowers done last year on the same day. Not saying it was a breeze and he did take some pain medication, but he did well. I remember him telling me that he felt everything was like it was always there after about a week. 

Good luck. Dentistry, like medicine, progresses everyday to getting better and easier.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2014)

Good luck hope you have as little discomfort as possible.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2014)

oldman said:


> I don't know how long it has been since you had your bottoms done, but a pilot friend of mine had his upper and lowers done last year on the same day. Not saying it was a breeze and he did take some pain medication, but he did well. I remember him telling me that he felt everything was like it was always there after about a week.
> 
> Good luck. Dentistry, like medicine, progresses everyday to getting better and easier.



It's been 8 years since I had my bottom dentures.  I had 13 teeth including 2 wisdom teeth extracted at the same time and the immediate denture put in.  I was in bed for a week living on pain pills... My mouth was filled with sores from the trauma.   That's why it's taken me this long to get up the courage to do the top plate..  This time I only have 8 teeth to pull, all in front..  no molars or wisdoms.  I will have some bone resurfacing, and then the immediate denture put in. 

Next year... in about 6 months I will go in for a complete set.. top and bottom permanent denture.


----------



## Debby (Oct 29, 2014)

Gosh that sounds like a lot of painful work!  Hope you have a fast recovery time QuickSilver.


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 29, 2014)

You will come through it great!!--and will have a beautiful smile!! Good luck!


----------



## d0ug (Nov 1, 2014)

Good luck and hope everything goes well


----------

